# New Rx ...



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

A friend send this to me ... I know I'd be in ine for that Rx ... :lol:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

That's very funny.


RC


----------

